# Amplesound Virtual Instrument Giveaway Contest w/ The Sampleist



## bbrylow (Jan 6, 2023)

Amplesound has partnered with The Sampleist to give three lucky users. Their choice of virtual instrument in this exclusive giveaway. Please enter now for a chance to win. The competition closes on January 20, 2022. 



https://gleam.io/J14LP/the-sampleist-and-ample-sound-giveaway


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 6, 2023)

Many thanks for this! I've entered.


----------

